

Launch Your with Launch - coglethorpe
http://blog.guykawasaki.com/2009/04/launch-your-with-launch.html

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Can someone parse that for me please? I'm having trouble making sense of it,
and I suspect my English simply isn't up to it.

Thanks.

